# Malmsteen - Fact or Fiction



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the final word on Yngwie? Some say he is a joke, others a genius. I seen him with G3 a few years back. Very entertaining for sure. He does have talent, but would he be up there with the likes of Vai and Satriani? I don't think he is in that category. The year Petrucci toured with them.... wow.. I never listened much to Dream Theater, but when I seen him with G3 at Massey Hall.... I was totally blown away by him. His solo album that was put out I think early in 2005 is a really good listen. I recommend it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Satch, but Im not into Vai or Malmsteen. All 3 of them are amazing guitar players, but everytime I hear Vai I want to listen to Satch, and everytime I hear Malmsteen, I want to listen to Blackmore.................


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I love Satch, but Im not into Vai or Malmsteen. All 3 of them are amazing guitar players, but everytime I hear Vai I want to listen to Satch, and everytime I hear Malmsteen, I want to listen to Blackmore.................



I like Malmsteen. He is funny as hell. He looks like Horatio Sanz with a wig on. I watched the G3 DVD a few weeks ago, and it's hilarious watching him swing that guitar around, and pull stupid faces the whole time. He's a one-trick pony, but entertaining if only for a short time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ygwie, he can rock.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Legends/Malmsteen.htm


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

He was a superfreak when we seen him in Toronto a few years back.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

Malmsteen can play but it is definately his own style where as Satch and Vai are more closely related. All three are kick ass guitar players that have pushed the limits of Rock guitar farther than they have ever been. i would love to hang out for an hour just to take a lesson. Cheers Lucius


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

personaly i think the late Shawn lane smoked all the guys metioned here, for feel speed and emotion...with prolly better technique than anyone ever...

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=shawn+lane


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I still prefer Jimmy Pages style over any of these guys. Don't get me wrong, all they guys are very skilled, but Jimmy Page is so...different.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> I still prefer Jimmy Pages style over any of these guys. Don't get me wrong, all they guys are very skilled, but Jimmy Page is so...different.


Indeed, they are fun to watch tho.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ywgnie is alright but i prefer vai or satch. The fur coats are cute.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i don't mind Yngwie or satch and vai. they all do well at thier thing.
i haven't bought any of their stuff lately. hell i can get pleasure from Angus and Billy or BB.
it's all good.
for a shredder though Yngwie does have tone.
he does have to lay off the twinkies though.


----------



## alistairthegreat (Feb 25, 2006)

*malmsteen.*

try uli jon roth. monster tone. not to diminish malmsteen or vai etc, but roth is an alien. also paul gilbert is a freak. you can see what he`s doing and he takes the time to show you slowly but there`s no way you`re going to go that fast. beautiful.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

Uli is a snappy dresser too.


----------



## ggman (Mar 3, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> I still prefer Jimmy Pages style over any of these guys. Don't get me wrong, all they guys are very skilled, but Jimmy Page is so...different.


Different.... as in sloppy?


----------



## blackspy (Mar 3, 2006)

Lucius said:


> Malmsteen can play but it is definately his own style where as Satch and Vai are more closely related. All three are kick ass guitar players that have pushed the limits of Rock guitar farther than they have ever been. i would love to hang out for an hour just to take a lesson. Cheers Lucius


Spoken like a wise man. They're all great, different as they might be. The chance to learn from any of them would be huge.


----------



## sixx66 (Mar 14, 2006)

Im a big yngwie fan, id have to say he has a pretty uniqie stage presence. All three of those guitarist (satch, yngwie, and vai) can all rip though...god im un-talented LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sixx66 said:


> Im a big yngwie fan, id have to say he has a pretty uniqie stage presence. All three of those guitarist (satch, yngwie, and vai) can all rip though...god im un-talented LOL


Yeah, thats one thing I always feel after leaving a concert like G3... totally inadequate. You watch those guy's play and it's like "wow, am I bad".... I will NEVER be able to play one quarter as good as any of them... but hey, keep trying.


----------



## JohnnyStyles (Feb 25, 2006)

*Who Bettah?*

Malmsteen carved out the only niche he could in the 80's. Pick faster than anyone else. And he did it better than anyone. But it is a style that can't really hold up over the passage of time. As for Vai and Satriani they are in a league of their own. Satch is untouchable in his knowlege of the fret board.

JS


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Ya gotta give credit where credit is due... Hendrix, in his time made everyone look at the guitar differently and influenced the masses. EVH changed the guitar as we know it. YJM impacted the guitar community on as large a scale as anyone ( and raised the bar for technical proficiency plus created Bach and Roll ). 

YJM is the last guy to have such a global effect on the guitar community not even Satch or Vai or Johnson can lay claim to that.

To us now, in this time, what YJM does is nothing new and that causes it to loose some flair... YJM has the credentials and to this day I feel very few players have not even come to accomplishing what YJM has. Sure there are "better" players... thats truely a subjective thing. Yes there are faster players... thats a fact but the facts are the facts and YJM is the real deal and he plays like no other before him and many many players owe a debt to him for placing rock guitar in the same category as any other great style of music that fosters technically proficient and brilliant artists.

YJM's music still holds up to this day... he has excellent tone, vibrato, and a natural ability to compose brilliantly. Many of todays "popular" players simply do not even come close.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

"not to diminish Malmsteen" ----that's actually quite funny

I remember the first time I saw Malmsteen on TV, he was barely legal and throwing his guitar around while Graham Bonnet struggled to keep a foot on the monitor and his sunglasses on his nose (Alcatrazz)....and then the day guitar changed......was when Guitar Player put "Black Star" on the floppy vinyl insert.....remember those.....but some lucky fluke, Canada Post didn't destroy this one of mine. 

While we all have our favorites from G3 etc., generally, Malmsteen's backing is harmonically far more complex (although its roots do show) whereas Satriani's canvas usually has a white background which allows him to wonder more freely without harmonic boundaries...you may like that, I'm not so impressed.

That being said, I had ordered his symphony DVD....and then cancelled it when I saw the preview in Guitar World.....sounded like an Orchestra trying to tune up during a Saturday at Steve's. Anybody have it, perhaps the segment in Guitar World isn't representative of the rest?????

Andy


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

There's no question that one has to respect the man's abilities, although I have always heard a particularly strong Blackmore influence in the "original" style he claims to have "invented". Nonetheless, the cut "Black Star" is one of the most representative, IMHO. 

I was watching the *Fender 40th Anniversary Strat Special* (made for TV) not that long ago. There was no small amount of disdain from fellow players over Mr. M's practice of hanging a particular axe, one of the few remaining original '57 shoreline gold Strats, by a tuning peg from the nail over his fireplace. Combine that with the size of his ego and he's a pretty easy fellow to dislike.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, but i bet he still plays it. as opposed to some lawyer or doctor collector putting it in a case.
guitars are on average 8 lbs so i don't think it would be any more in danger than on a hook in a music store.
besides, it is his isn't it?
it is after all just a guitar, but we like to put "rare" axes on a pedestal.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

alistairthegreat said:


> try uli jon roth. monster tone. not to diminish malmsteen or vai etc, but roth is an alien. also paul gilbert is a freak. you can see what he`s doing and he takes the time to show you slowly but there`s no way you`re going to go that fast. beautiful.


I'd never heard of him until yesteday. Someone posted a YouTube vid on another forum. Didn't know quite what to make of him. Fine chops though. His guitar had a 36 fret range. The very high frets were whole tones. A Shredder that looks like a healthier clone of David Crosby. Hmmmm


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

He's good, one of the better shredder style players. Can't say I'm a big fan of his.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Neoclassical Shred*

Although Yngwie is credited with the whole Bach Rock thing.........it was the stellar playing of Uli Jon Roth that is really where the credit should go.
Malmsteen is great in small doses and I actually have one of his signature models....too much of anything is no good for you

Ray


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I love Satch, but Im not into Vai or Malmsteen. All 3 of them are amazing guitar players, but everytime I hear Vai I want to listen to Satch, and everytime I hear Malmsteen, I want to listen to Blackmore.................


my thoughts also.....


----------



## lautmaschine (Jul 28, 2006)

I also agree...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm shopping for the g3 dvd with yngwie, as well as the one with eric johnson.

btw, the segment on clapton's crossroads festival featuring steve vai et al is utterly ridiculous - in a good way. a jaw dropper.

-dh


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I remember one of my guitarist buddy's playing me some of his stuff back in the 80's. Don't know much of his stuff though. I've always been a fan of Vai & Satch.

Yngwie is quite the player though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_tuLEmWccM&%20search=Yngwie%20Malmsteen%20Amazing%20Guitar%20God<br%20/>%20lesson

:rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the Zappa influences in a lot of Vai's work


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

SYSEXGUY... I have the origional Guitar Concerto in E flat Minor CD and I recently purchased the new DVD with the JAPAN ORCHESTRA.

This is where YJM's music shines IMHO... I would get both the CD for the production quality and the DVD for it's visual impact and production quality. 
BOTH ARE EXCELLENT.

RIPPINGLICKFEST... Uli is very cool and yeah he is definetly a classical stylist but bringing Bach and Roll to the masses and changing the face of the guitar community on a large scale he did not do... he cannot be creditied with that one. I Feel other players who have impacted the "ROCK" guitar community in a similar way are Richie Blackmoore and Randy Rhoads.

For the record I'm a big fan of Uli and all the other guitarists I've mentioned in this thread.

Craig


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Malmsteen*

I said Roth SHOULD.....................I know he isnt or will be credited for but in the words of Yngwie himself "ULI IS GOD"
And by the way.....yngwie lifted tons of his licks..............so indirectly he is a big part of the Bach rock movement 
Ray


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrre's Yngwie! :wink: http://youtube.com/watch?v=p_tuLEmWc...ngwie lesson


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Rippinglickfest... I hear ya bro and I agree in some part on the lifting licks thing... but just like SRV lifting licks from the blues greats... YJM made them his own and brought it to the masses... and to be fair both Uli and YJM lifted many ideas and concepts from the early classical masters and this is most likely the cause of their similarity... and in truth if anyone "should" get credit indirectly or otherwise for the modern classical rock shred thing it must be the masters such as Bach, Mozart, Paganini, etc... for they are truly the inspiration.

I feel Uli should get way more credit than he gets but but he should not for the things YJM gets credit for. Uli, to me anyways, is in a totally different category... his style and playing is far more refined and he tends to look more towards nuance details sorta like Eric Johnson does and in many ways Uli is very unshredlike... though due to influences he may sound similar to other "Bach Rockers". I highly recommend ( to anyone and everyone ) Uli Jon Roth's 2000 release ( 25 Voyages for ) Transcendental Sky Guitar... it's a double CD with the Phoenix ( Concerts - Pieces ) and the Dragon (Encores & Improvisations ) that is a very good representaion of Uli's style.
As for Uli's fasion statement... well that's total Hendrix psychedelia man... LOL

A point of interest... YJM owns one of Uli's sky guitars.

Just wanted to clarify my opinions cuz I do not want any hard feelings here... opinions are just that... opinions and they do not always see eye to eye.
Just so you know I'm not directing anything personal towards anyone here on this board I am however sharing my honest opinions.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Malmsteen*

Hey no hard feelings here............everybody's entitled to their own opinion
just as long as everybodys cool about it. And I still disagree with you..........do you think Van Halen should be garnered all the accolades of the tapping thing when Howie Mandell (not the cheeseball comic) was doing back in 1968?? Thats what I think about Malmsteen and Roth

Ray


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ggman said:


> Different.... as in sloppy? :wave:



Its not sloppy,,its heroin. now he just plain sux.

CT.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

rippinglickfest... cool... ya never know who may take things personal and I've been a member on various boards for over ten years now and I'd rather not let things fester it's so unnecessary... 

as for EVH... there were a few guys tapping before EVH... ofcoarse he should not get all the credit and I believe he is not... most ppl know he was not the first to do it but he was the first to popularize it and sure he deserves credit for that. Today there are many tappers waay better than EVH and there are many solo's better than Eruption... but still Eruption has it's place in music history... a very BIG place.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Marshall Heaven*

You figure Yngwie has enough Marshalls for the gig here or what?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You figure Yngwie has enough Marshalls for the gig here or what?


lol..his rodies must hate all those heads & cabs he never uses...he's prolly just plugged into a tonelab j/k :tongue:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When I seen him with G3 they only allowed him to bring half of these along... the roadies had a bit of a break on that tour.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They're all monsters, but musically only Satriani and Morse write tunes that I can really enjoy.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

technically great players but not my thing.


----------



## Chucksoup (Sep 27, 2006)

*good they are*

I think they are all great guitarists. I have not seen much Satch though. I seen Yngwe and Vai though. They are bad ass.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

hoser said:


> technically great players but not my thing.


That's where I'm at.:smile:

I don't find the stuff all that soulful


----------

